# "Specktacular Trout Series" ANOTHER WEIGHIN CLUSTER ****



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a fantastic day on the water, not many bites but the ones we got were above avg. 2 fish over 5lbs and 1 over 4 lbs in our 14.90 lbs effort in the 1st Specktackular Event of the 09 season. Some pretty awesome weights were brought to the weigh-in buy several of the teams that braved the wind this morning. Top seat Bob Johnson and Vince Augustine with a huge weighed of 17+ lbs 2nd Ryan Swezzy and Randy Weaver with 14.92 lbs and had another big girl that was over 25" and myself and Josh Maris rounding out the top 3. I dont remember the rest of the weights in the top ten but I think you would have to have had 10+ lbs. Congrats to everyone that participated in the event and hope to see you all at the next event. Thank you Sal and the rest of the guys for giving all of us this opportunity to fish today. Now on to my rant...... this is not just my personal opinnion but I think I share this with a majority of the field. I know this event isnt huge and not a real big payout but it is something that we Galveston Bay anglers look forward to every year along with the Redfish Series, and I think in the future these two series will only get better year after year. But there is big problem with the scales set up. I know I will probably get ridiculed and say that Im crying about our .02 of an Oz edge out but I believe I have a reasonable complaint. When there is any amount of cash payout on the line in any tournament I think directors should have the best possible scale set there is. Im not knocking Coastal Bend Weigh Team in saying they dont know what they are doing but they need a better set up. For example.... today the weigh-in the scales were fluctuating not in .01 of Oz but full Oz's, now I know with fish being alive and movement from them will make scales jump up and down that is totally understandable. But when wind and table movement can impact the actual outcome of the weight I have a big problem with that. Im not boasting but I fish the IFA, what used to be the FLW and the Texas Redfish Series and I have never had the wind play such a huge factor in the outcome of a teams tournament weight. The wind and other factors should be taken out of the picture from the get go. If the forecast is calling for 20-30 mph winds and it is going to be an outside weigh-in some kind of wind block should be a preventive step taken by the weigh team prior to weigh-in to make sure every team is getting the most accurate weight they can. Today I saw one of the worst weigh-ins I have ever seen. Im not just talking about my situation but every team that weighed-in fish today the scales were everywhere. In most weigh-ins that I have been apart of the weigh master waits until the scales settle out and come to rest on a solid number. Today the weigh master was taking the "Middle Weight". The "Middle Weight"? When a scale is bouning from 14.77 to 15.08 how can you take the middle weight and call it good? If anyone else had this problem today I am on your side. Some of you who read this may not agree with me and think its tournament fishing and it is supposed to be fun, the money is just a bonus, and he probably thinks HE is better than the avg. angler because he ( refering to myself) fishes tournaments and he got screwed today and he is just ******. That is not the case at all, I fish tournaments yes because they are fun and I meet ton of great people up and down the coast, but the main reason I do it is because of the money. Im not saying I make a living out a fishing tournament, if I did I would be ten times as broke as I am right now. But when I have my entry fee money on the line I would execpt to have the best possible repersentation of what my fish actual weight is every tournament. Today I dont think the weights on all the teams was even within 3 Oz's. In the world of tournament fishing 3 Oz's could mean the difference of thousands of dollars. I want to see the Specktackular Series flurish into something big in the next few years, but with weigh-ins like the one today is only going to make anglers not want to participate in the future event. I had conversations with several teams before the weigh-in started who had said "I wonder how accurate the scales are going to be today?" Sal and the rest of the directors,... is the Coastal Bend Weigh Team the best possible weigh team out there? can and will they make changes to there format? ........ I think I speak for alot of teams that took part in this event and past events. 

Again congrats to Bob Johnson and Vince Augustine 1st place Ryan Sweezy and Randy Weaver for 2nd and Thanks you Sal and gang for putting on a good tournament. 

Thanks 
Capt. Brent Juarez


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I believe the Coastal Bend Weigh Team is the ONLY one in the area. There is no money to be made in weighing in fish. Those scales can cost on the upwards of $2,000. I would be very suprised to find many people would want to lay out that kind of cash for a Zero return.

The Coastal Bend Weigh Team has been trying to get an Enclosed trailer to be able to weigh fish without the elements disturbing the scales. I believe they have solicited different businesses to help defray the costs, but have been unsuccessful.

You are correct in saying that when there is money on the line, the scales should be exact.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm saddened to see this happened again. I said after it happened to me the first time and hearing of another time that I wouldn't fish that series again. Well, I almost let my partner talk me into doing it again, but I couldn't get off of work. I'm sitting at work reading this now knowing for sure I won't do them anymore. I also fish other tournament series and none of them are ran like this. I also would like to see it grow because there aren't that many trout tournament around the coast anymore, but I'm not going to pay money hoping that they get your weights correct at the weigh in. I hope they get it fixed for you galveston guys. Its a shame not to have a few good trout tournaments up there.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

captn juarez, what area of the bay did yall fish? Just curious. Congrads on the 3rd place finish, sorry about the weigh in issues, I'd feel same way in your spot.


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

*weigh in*

the weigh-in was a joke. something must be done in order for me to fish this tournament again. please sal fix the problem so that everyone feels like there getting what is derserved of a top caliber tournament! and please sal let everyone know what to expect in the future of your changes. thats all that is preventing you from receiving my next entry fee. the ball is in your court! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*coastal bend weigh team*

Juarez--you used Ed in the tournament you ran in Oct after the hurricane last year.

Did you talk to him about the issues? Did you look for other weighmasters like JAX said. He is the only one who does it in Houston.

 Ed told me he is getting more supplies to make his setup better but he is the only guy I know to hire. Same thing you did if I am not mistaken.

Thanks to the 95 anglers (50teams) that fished & those who did not fish but came out the to the Mitchell Raffle benefit. Ya'll raised $562. 
God bless,SAL


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great turnout! It was a horrible fishing day and I was impressed by the tenacity of the participants. Good job gang! And a little money was raised for the benefit, not too shabby.

Thank you Sal for putting on the tournament.



sb said:


> Juarez--you used Ed in the tournament you ran in Oct after the hurricane last year.


That wasnt really Brents tournament. I believe he was helping out and those decisions were made by someone else.

Sal, I agree with what has been said. The weigh in was disappointing. I know set-ups to weigh fish are expensive and live weigh ins much more so. Granted you dont request live weigh ins for your tournament series' but it seems that whether you want to or not, you are going to have participants bringing them in alive because they will weigh heavier than dead.

We (I am speaking for Thomas and I) really want to see your trout and redfish series continue on and be successful. I mean, no one else is doing anything like this for the galveston system. Its local and we love it. However, you have run a string of bad luck at your events it seems. Truly, you cant afford any more grumblings and bad press and what Brent says is legitimate. Certain things at weigh ins can be anticipated...wind, bouncing fish...and it would seem could be easily dealt with. If you want to do a fun $5 tournament then probably nobody would care but I think you are aiming for a legitimate series and something to feel proud of.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Sal I helped with the tournament I dont have a problem with the weigh team. The weighin that we had in Dec was indoors so the wind didnt play a factor. I will see all of you at the next event


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I totally agree with everything said here.. The wind played a BIG role in the weights boucing around.. I didnt catch any fish , but i could see the frustration on everyones face.. I heard several folks complain under there breath about there weights being wrong or not even close as one guy put it. 

There was however, one other issues that needs to be noted..that being communication between the weighmaster and the person writing down the weights. There was alot of noise and some of the weights were not written down correctly it appeared to me..


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Weigh In*

I hate to face Bob and Vince standing from 5' nothing to 10' something, but what a text book plan for a typical GBS windblown day. If anyone has that strong competetive edge those two do and we will see them again and again.

Capt J, I understand your .02 loss. The redfish cup is won by that kind of weight over and over. Your a great fisherman and just maybe the wind wasn't blowing your way. 

I can't hang with you guys anymore but would love to be beat by the best by .02 OZ anytime. Bob and Vince did it to me in 2005 and dropped me to third. 

I hate to love them two so much, but my heart racing on the other end of a good fish is one of a few breaths you take and keep in a lifetime. 

I do have that to take home with me.

Good Fishen, Steve


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I completly agree.. There were many issues that need to be addressed on the weigh in side of this series. I understand that once you sign for your weight that you except that as your weight but If I would have known that they were going to be "GUESSING" at the wieghts I would have argued what was recorded for our official weight. On two occasions out weights fluctuated from 14.90 to 15.01 and they record the 14.90 ? The second place teams weight never once tip the scale at ove 15.00.. Yet they get a 14.92 ? I just feel that with it being a .02 of an oz difference they should be more precise with the weights. That is very close wind or no wind.. I also believe they should have at least moved the scales out of the wind and reweighed ours and the 2nd place team to see infact what the "ACTUAL" weights were with it being ".02" of an Oz difference...

Whats done is done and I really enjoyed the tournament and the fellowship with the other anglers but I do feel something needs to be done with the weighin situation. I wasd surprised at the weights that were brought in and would like to congratulate Bob Johnson, Vince Augustine, Ryan Swezzy and Randy Weaver. Job well done guys !!

See ya'll at the next one !!



Texxan1 said:


> I totally agree with everything said here.. The wind played a BIG role in the weights boucing around.. I didnt catch any fish , but i could see the frustration on everyones face.. I heard several folks complain under there breath about there weights being wrong or not even close as one guy put it.
> 
> There was however, one other issues that needs to be noted..that being communication between the weighmaster and the person writing down the weights. There was alot of noise and some of the weights were not written down correctly it appeared to me..


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job guys, some very impresive wieghts with that wind. What indoor options are there for a good weigh in in the Galveston area? Sand Dollar worked reasonably well, however I guess no longer an option. I'm sure commitments have already been made regarding weigh in sites, that being said, could a 3 sided clear fiberglass box help reduce wind interference? Maybe that would be an affordable easy solution. I think we are all in support of trying to make this, our local series the best it possibly can be.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Now it's my turn. I want ALL of U guys and ladies out there know that I/we..CBWT, takes each and every tournament we work VERY SERIOUSLY. Our credibility is on the line each time we work an event, NO MATTER how big or small, for a few bucks or for free..I.E. charity events etc. We have been working tournaments in and around Galveston County for 10 years now. I will say, right here and now, we have a da** good track record and be are proud of it. We do not have the high class equipment other BIG TOURNIES have. Our wages, if any, are very very small, compared to others. We use what we have and additions are forthcoming. I knew yesterday BEFORE I weighed the first fish.....this setup is going to be HE**. That wasn't our idea of having it up on that stage. I asked about moving beside the adjacent building to get out of the wind but NO deal. The complete setup, the wind, hollaring to my recorder the weights, I KNEW someone...somewhere...will contest and bit** about something. And sure enough.. I knew before I turned to this websight, something was going to be said. AND sure enough. Well folks, it wasn't fun for us either and we want this to be fun, and not work. We welcome constructive critcism, but we fail to see ANYONE of U come straight to me/us and say what U want to say inorder to make this and other events better. Each weighin site is different and most of them, well..... we have been there before and have a grip on what to expect and hope we can handle the unexpected. My wife is on her way back home and now instructed to go purchase a 10 ft.x 10ft. EZ UP canopy and I will have to seek the tarps for the sides..."for wind purposes". As the fellow said previously, we wanted to get an enclosed 20ft. trl.w/ twin awning windows etc., to be our MOBILE WEIGH STATION. I thought things were going fairly well ( $$$ donations towards a downpayment...$3K) but we eventually faced 4 to 5 "future sponsors" that are on this sight, they said they would contribute (and was in stone!!!) but backed out. I will not mentioned who they were, they know. This was a let down for sure. Economic hardships were plentiful 2 yrs. ago for w/ gas prices as high as they were plus tax time was coming up. 2 yrs. later...and we will be starting ALL OVER. This trl was for U guys..not just my team trying to "get out of the elements". We want to provide the best weighin services for ALL of U. When it comes down to hundredths of an oz. to determine the winner, and who takes home the money, thats our job, we want to provide the best weighin's possible. Believe me... but w/ what we have to face at times...I know ya'll get ****** and we have to take the blunt of it. It's not all our fault. I will say this....in 10yrs. of doing this.......this is #2 on our "awe sh** list". Thats a pretty good track record if I may say so.
So, if any of U guys out there have plenty of money or know someone w/ plenty of money, and want to be a future sponsor and get this trl and help set it up, feel free to contact me. $6K for a starter. U want ideal conditions, lets [email protected] and let the donations start rolling in. Your exposure will be recognized all over that trl. from Baytown to Matagorda for starters. Ed..CBWT


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got 2 pcs. of 1/4" Lexan clear acrylic now. My "rollin" table will be here in about a wk. Was mentioned to Sal yesterday, so things will get better. Wonder what it would be like to have HIGH DOLLAR sponsors and spend their money!!!! Till then..................


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

will someone send me, or post the website to find more info on the upcoming specktacular series events, or other trout tourn?


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*email one of us*

Specktacular strives to be fair & favorable to all the anglers & look at every possibilty on ensuring the best job. We aim to fix every issue the best as possible. At the end of every event, I ask to please email or call if you have any suggestions or questions.

It is sad that there are a few select of the 1000's on the mailing list that choose to vent their frustrations or gossip over the internet. We have not had a string of bad luck but just a string of people (who have fished a small amount of events or even none at all) saying stuff over the internet which is fine. We still continue to receive entries & no complaints from some of the best anglers on the coast who have been in our series 5-9 years-Napoli, Cambiano, Havens, Weaver, Johnson, Renteria, Shipley, Stillwagon, the list goes on for a long time.

As for comments about string of bad luck, frustrations in everyone's face, miscommunication on weights. Please keep this to the facts that your involved in not opinions.

James 2:1-13


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*Next event-*

I have talked to the other directors & we will be handling the weigh ourselves unless we find another suitable outside source for our events which are held both indoor & outdoors. We will create our own design to give the most accurate weights.

In defense of COastal Bend weigh team, they did have a difficult winds to deal with yesterday. We hired professionals who did the best job they could have. I do know for a fact they Ed never took a "average" weight. That claim is ridiculous. On at least 3 instances, anglers asked to REWEIGH THEIR FISH ON STAGE. Ed complied.

Keep in mind that Juarez walked off the stage was fine with his weight/signed the paper that OK's his weight then complained after Sweezy/Weaver recorded a higher score by a mere .02 ounces. Then he asked to reweigh after the paper was signed --due to the fluctuation with the wind.

Also, someone falsely accused of Denise writing a score incorrectly. I just reviewed all of Denise's individual weights compared to her totals & they all check out on target. There was no miscommunications between Ed & Denise.

We do appreciate all of the service Coastal Bend weigh team has done over the past nine years. They are a great outfit. We are just choosing to go another route for future events.

Juarez/JMack nice job on the stringer.

Keep in mind the facts are that Bob Johnson/Vince Augustine won first place with a 17.66lb stringer crushing the field.

God bless-Sal


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks V-bottom for the info


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I stand corrected where i said things seemed to be written down incorrectly on total weights.. The fish were weighed individually, then weighed all together.. What i though was an incorrect weight was a total weight , which was not the weight that was used for the overall standings.. Each individual fish was written down, the added up..

Thanks for clearing that up Sal..


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sal*

It's one thing to ask for suggestions and another if you follow through with them. You wanted too know why I question the way the thing is run, well it's because many years ago you called me to help you and Brian layout the format and rules for the Spectacular which I spent my own time doing. You asked for suggestions and what would could be done to get more participation. Many of the things I suggested at the time would in my opinion improved your participation. Simple ideas like having one central location for all of the tournaments, I believe my idea was to hold them all at Teakwood Marina, central location and plenty of boat and vehicle parking was the logic behind it. It does not have to on the water but better if it is. I know these sponsors give you money but a tournament weighin should not be held in the parking lot of Dunkin Donuts just because they give you a few dollars, you have to think of the anglers first. Laying out the rules and keeping to those rules throughout the year, you make changes after the season. Speaking of rules, the ones posted on the website are just a jumble of words all run together three paragraghs long. I did that right for you Sal, had the whole thing layed out where it was easy to read and understand and you ignored it like the many other suggestion myself and others have made over the years. Listen to the anglers, many of these fish bigger tournaments and they know whats right way to do things

Sal you have a good following, and if you straighten a few things out I'm sure participation will get even better. Not a knock against you, your a nice guy and believe me I want to see this do well and your real close. Clean a few things up and they will come. Good luck the rest of the year and keep a lookout, I may come by and see how it's going. Gater


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

First things first. Yesterday at the weigh in it was like a race. The weighmaster as he calls himself didnt even pay attention to what he was doing. You want proof here it is. He weighed my first fish 4.3 lbs.... My second fish 2.7 lbs... He then weighs them together and the scale says 5.4lbs total. He didnt catch it, or say wait thats wrong.... he just tells the people writing it down 5.4lbs. He then says take your fish, I said wait a minute 4.3 and 2.7 isnt 5.4lbs. He got frustrated and said wait I dont want this since last time " I guess last years mishap" He then weighs them again and wow 7.02 lbs total..... Now you wanna come on here and say a 10th of an once whats the big deal what about the 1 and 1/2 pounds you were off on mine. What a joke. Now I wasnt close to winning but I can understand to the people that were. Anyone can buy a 300 dollar scale and a 10 dollar banner... that doesnt make him a weighmaster. Oh dont forget the sticker on the truck... Offical Weighmaster LOL


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Sal I signed the weigh ticket thinking that everyone would get the same decision on the stringers as I did. When a scale is swinging from 14.7 to 15.1 lbs it is not my call on when to stop and call the weight. If I would have known that the two weights were going to be that close there is no way in hell I would have settled for that weight I would have sat up there for 1/2 an hour til it was right. Sal I like your tournaments and have finished in the top 4 in every event that I have fished. If you think I complain to much on issues that everyone else has a problem with I will stop fishing your events. I do remember asking you yesterday for a reweigh I never heard anything back from you. Hell I would have just wanted to see I my weight was actually heavier and we could have left the standing the way they were just to prove to you and the other directors that there was a serious problem with the scales. Now when I wrote the first thread I was not bashing anyone or any company. I was just letting the fishing public know exactly what happened yesterday. If you think there is any unthruth to what I wrote please let me know and remind me of exactly what happened.

Capt. Brent Juarez



sb said:


> I have talked to the other directors & we will be handling the weigh ourselves unless we find another suitable outside source for our events which are held both indoor & outdoors. We will create our own design to give the most accurate weights.
> 
> In defense of COastal Bend weigh team, they did have a difficult winds to deal with yesterday. We hired professionals who did the best job they could have. I do know for a fact they Ed never took a "average" weight. That claim is ridiculous. On at least 3 instances, anglers asked to REWEIGH THEIR FISH ON STAGE. Ed complied.
> 
> ...


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Uh oh....This why I don't fish money tourneys anymore. It's just not worth it. Heck of a good catch for the winners. Congrats guys.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

The Cups's scales and the scales we had yesterday are not even in the same league. That is why the .02 is such a big deal to me. Thank you for your comment on me being a great fisherman I really appreciate it.



JustAddWater2 said:


> I hate to face Bob and Vince standing from 5' nothing to 10' something, but what a text book plan for a typical GBS windblown day. If anyone has that strong competetive edge those two do and we will see them again and again.
> 
> Capt J, I understand your .02 loss. The redfish cup is won by that kind of weight over and over. Your a great fisherman and just maybe the wind wasn't blowing your way.
> 
> ...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

It was a great ride but like all good things...must end. I will take this time to say thanx to all the folks we have had biz with. As of 09, and because of these 2 instances, CBWT and as a "team" will conduct all future weighins the way it should be operated. We will have full control at ea. sight. As I stated , we want to provide the best of services in a professioal manner. When I was Cert., only 86 individuals in the whole State of Texas were available to take on this task. I would venture to say, only a hand full are left. I stayed, and learned from the ground up. We continue to strive for excellence. I run a tight ship and looks like the ropes will get even tighter. In the beginning, my weigh station was and still is, ran by the books. I have the BOOK. Sometimes the chapters are rearranged but not in my liking. When we are hired to do a job, we have to do as the directors would want. We may not agree, but it's biz. I have a certain way to conduct MY weighstation. This process flows easily, in one door...out the other. When a proceedure goes down another hallway, smoothness comes to a halt.

My Team is at a point where it's credibility and professionalism are being jeaporadized, and that has to come to an abrupt halt. I make errors and will again. Yesterday was a very hectic day. "The Flow" was not there. I will not let a few pull us under. That will never happen. We will shake this off and begin anew. We will continue to work tournies and provide quality services. 
All we ask is, if U have some input that may benefit my Team or any grievences, PM me. This is not the place to "slam" ea. other. I will miss U guys at the SERIES, from what I read, we won't be there. Thanx guys..ed...cbwt
Capt. J...Feel free to go buy some of those "league scales"...those 2 pcs. yesterday are nearly $1K. and I have more U ain't seen. AND their is NO problem w/ the scales. 30 mph winds don't help any at all. Cough up some green and pic up a set U like and send'em to me. U may be lucky enough to have ur name on my newest $10 banner next month.....sponsor them if U like.......


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Look Ed in my first post I was not bashing you or your weigh team I was just pointing out the obivious. You should have had a wind block up or even "took total control" of the weigh-in and moved it to the side of the building or out of the wind and off the stage. I cant help that they wouldnt let you but if you knew it was going to cause problems why let it happen? Your weigh team was in charge of a chairity tuorney that I helped with this past year and everything went great. Like I said before Im not bashing you or your company but something needed to be said.



V-Bottom said:


> It was a great ride but like all good things...must end. I will take this time to say thanx to all the folks we have had biz with. As of 09, and because of these 2 instances, CBWT and as a "team" will conduct all future weighins the way it should be operated. We will have full control at ea. sight. As I stated , we want to provide the best of services in a professioal manner. When I was Cert., only 86 individuals in the whole State of Texas were available to take on this task. I would venture to say, only a hand full are left. I stayed, and learned from the ground up. We continue to strive for excellence. I run a tight ship and looks like the ropes will get even tighter. In the beginning, my weigh station was and still is, ran by the books. I have the BOOK. Sometimes the chapters are rearranged but not in my liking. When we are hired to do a job, we have to do as the directors would want. We may not agree, but it's biz. I have a certain way to conduct MY weighstation. This process flows easily, in one door...out the other. When a proceedure goes down another hallway, smoothness comes to a halt.
> 
> My Team is at a point where it's credibility and professionalism are being jeaporadized, and that has to come to an abrupt halt. I make errors and will again. Yesterday was a very hectic day. "The Flow" was not there. I will not let a few pull us under. That will never happen. We will shake this off and begin anew. We will continue to work tournies and provide quality services.
> All we ask is, if U have some input that may benefit my Team or any grievences, PM me. This is not the place to "slam" ea. other. I will miss U guys at the SERIES, from what I read, we won't be there. Thanx guys..ed...cbwt
> Capt. J...Feel free to go buy some of those "league scales"...those 2 pcs. yesterday are nearly $1K. and I have more U ain't seen. AND their is NO problem w/ the scales. 30 mph winds don't help any at all. Cough up some green and pic up a set U like and send'em to me. U may be lucky enough to have ur name on my newest $10 banner next month.....sponsor them if U like.......


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Also Ed have you ever seen FLW, the Cups, or Texas Saltwater Series scales all of them have some sort of a incloser on three sides. I dont know what scales they are or how much they cost I really dont give a **** but their set is prepared to prevent events like yesterdays wind from playing a factor. It sounds like you are building a similiar set and Im sure you wont have this problem in the future.


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

*ed and professionalism*

ed, it is what is! when talking about running a tight ship (your company) you had every chance yesterday to make the right decision and not a paycheck by standing up for you and your company and making the right decision work the way it should have or even refused to provide a service due to cards handed to you and how could have anyone been upset with you. ed you totally acted as if you did not want to be there yesterday the way you ran contestant through your weigh-in like a herd of cattle getting vacinated (maybe quicker). Ed please sit back drink a cold one and evaluate the situation. good luck.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Why would someone send donations to a company to buy their scales? If it is your business, wouldn't you invest in it yourself since you are the one who would benefit with the success. 

Sorry you had to hear you were not going to be used by these guys again after nine years. That should have been broken to you in a different way.

I too hope that the series is successful. We don't have enough good tournaments in our area since they all seem to go down south.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

you dont see me selling food because i have a microwave.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tournament*

Good luck guys....I've been banned from this thread so I'm out of hear. Hope ya'll get everything worked out! Gater


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Morning to All,
As a few of know, I used CBWT at my little tournament back on Dec. 13th & 14th to benefit The Bridge Over Troubled Waters. The weighin was inside at Tops -N Towers. To my knowledge, there were no complaints about Ed, his team or equipment. We held the weighin inside and there was enough room to accommodate all the anglers who participated. Now to remind the few that were there, Ed donated his fee and equipment to a great cause and my hat goes off to him. Ed and I discussed in detail the day of my weighin about what he had been trying to do in regards to setting up the trailer for future tournaments and it sounds like at one point, the rug just got snatched out from under him on it.
Ed thoughts on getting set up to be the weigh master is right on and his intentions are well intended. But he can't do it alone. Sounds like what he is trying to accomplish is right in line with what everyone is looking for and I for one will be willing to assist Ed in his efforts. Afterall, to my knowledge, Ed is the only one with certifide scales in the area. 
In the next couple of months, I will be getting ready to ramp up on my tournament to benefit TBOTW and will be asking Ed to be the weigh master again. Needless to say it will be held indoors and there will be enough room for all participants to witness each teams weighin. I do not recall any issues at my first tournament with Ed and his equipment, therefore, I have elected to use him in the future. I personally think if all conditions have been met in regards to all the where's and how's, that Ed would be used more often. 
As I have mentioned, he actually donated his time and equipment to my little tournament back in Dec. and many of the anglers who were there are wanting to see this tournament, TBOTW, grow even bigger. 
CBWT is the only team I know in the area to work tournaments and if we can have some kind of donations at each tournament to assist Ed with his monetary needs to reach his goal, then I for one will be willing to pony up a little extra money at each tournament to help Ed reach his goal.
Having the weighin indoors I feel will remove some of the " if factors" involved when it comes to weighins. Just my .02 cents on CBWT and how I can help Ed reach his goal.
Thanks guys and hope to see y'all soon.
Kyle Cunningham


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Acctually I believe the S.A.L.T Club in Baytown has many certified weighmasters and certified scales. GalvestonBayTroutSeries out of Thompsons has somebody certified with certified scales as well. There are others around and would be happy to volunteer the time while Saltwater tournaments try to make a climb to serious status money maybe close to FLW. or not.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx, no more words from me. from a defensive point of view, when we are TOLD what to do at someones event, we HAVE to do what THEY want. It may not be of our liking, but THEY run the show, and it PEEVS us sometimes. It's their $$$, they are the boss. This is WHY, we have to turn things around and run OUR show, the way its supposed to. All we can do is point out the way and if they say no, we do it that way or walk off. I can't walk off. 
More equipment is on its way. For the better. If THEY don't like the equipment, pony up some $$$ and we'll change out something. Got to go...no more squabling, we will chaulk another one off for experience sake. I'm in the book.....


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was at the weigh-in, but unable to fish the tournament due to Paul's Funeral service. I watched most of the anglers weigh-in and then walk off to complain. I fish a whole lot of tournaments, and if I have a problem with my weight I request to re-weigh BEFORE leaving the scale. I only seen this once during this weigh-in. So total blame for this might not need to be placed on the weighmaster.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I usaually dont tell but it is no secert we were fishing in Burnet Bay. Not going to give you the exact wereabouts but we were up there. Thanks Royboy



royboy42 said:


> captn juarez, what area of the bay did yall fish? Just curious. Congrads on the 3rd place finish, sorry about the weigh in issues, I'd feel same way in your spot.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man Brent I cant believe you gave away our SECRET spot !!! lol



Capt. Juarez said:


> I usaually dont tell but it is no secert we were fishing in Burnet Bay. Not going to give you the exact wereabouts but we were up there. Thanks Royboy


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Burnett is no secret! neither is Scott's, San Jacinto, Black Duck, or North of the I-10 bridge.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually think, and Brent and Josh will confirm this, Burnet's secret got out of the bag right after my tournament. I mean I never heard "a whole lot of talk" of Burnet until after Dec. 13th & 14th.
LOL


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well actually that secret gor about about 3 years ago and its gottin more popular ever since.. I used to fish in there many weekend and would be doing good to see three or four other boats but now you have every jakeleg in south east Texas with a computer and a boat in there looking for that 30'' trout lol.... Oh well thats the way it goes...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

The funny thing is most people pass up better spots on the way there. I have been fishing that area for about 10 years, and do better on other spots outside Burnett.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I hear you several come to mind I have been doing the same thing ... But hey let them go to Burnett keeps them out of the other spots lol....



Mike77015 said:


> The funny thing is most people pass up better spots on the way there. I have been fishing that area for about 10 years, and do better on other spots outside Burnett.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

*trout spectacular*

I agree with the poor set up for weigh in. I brought in two fish not even close to contention but alive and kickin non the less with every intent of releasing them and I am sure they would have made it since I took every measure to keep them alive. The announcer stated on the microphone that they prefer we club them to death before we bring them up there for weigh in. Wow that really sets a great example. I did get ****** off when the weigh master dropped my first fish from the stage onto the parking lot. Dead now I said to myself. Both of my fish were weighed individually then it was decided to weigh them again together. The individual weight of each fish I am pretty sure was more than when they were weighed together suprisingly enough. You would think that with all of the gravel from the parking lot where it was dropped would of added weight. Ok. I am off my soap box.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

RB......this is what I am talking about...They have no clue!! Do people actually think I drop these fish ON PURPOSE? Slimmy a** fish to boot. As for weighing the fish GC..we weigh them in accordance w/ what the directors want and thats subject to change. 98% of the time, we do weigh the trout individually and then ALL TOGETHER. OK? Standard procedure. Most of U that like to slam, U need to get ur "apples and oranges" in one bag before U do so. U got a problem...... Then U come to me first..OK...I will be monitoring the next weighin from afar. I hope I see some of U there. U Make sure their equipment meets "YOUR standards". My next piece of equipment on my table will be a BATON. "For one of those unruly fish" I bouch off the concrete on purpose.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought this thread was dead. Hey V-bottom, you can't please everyone. If you do it another way, your just going to tick someone else off. Just my opinion.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Ed Im with you on this one. Dropping fish at or during the weigh in happens all the time. GC it happens and it doesnt effect your weight at all I would think.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

v bottom,
If you did your best then I definitely owe you a huge apology. I am not too big to admit when I am wrong. I hope to see you at the next weigh in.


----------

